# ADA Dust



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, recently I had just moved a 100gal tank with ADA powder substrate. When we moved it we had to also remove all the substrate and re-setup it when we got to the new location.

This being the first time i'm using any sort of clay based substrate (all my other tanks are gravel), I was not expecting such a HUGE HUGE dust cloud. 2 days later I can now see through the tank and count the # of fish.

The problem is that I still have a "cloud" in the tank. The water just won't clear up. It looks almost like the bacteria bloom I got when I was first cycling my 75 gallon.

Currently the tank has two XP3's running on it, with one tray of filter floss in each. I've just started another 2236 on the tank packed with just filter floss.

Am I doing something wrong? or should I just wait?

btw.. i'm hoping it's not a bacteria bloom (causing a mini-cycle).

water tests are showing
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrate
0 Nitril
0 KH (yes, it is 0)
ph of 6.4

The tank is getting a 30% daily water change for the Discus.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi there, 

it will be like that for a while, maybe 2 or 3 weeks or so then it will clear up but u will still get some tanins if I spell it right, kinda look like when u have a new driftwood in your tank,now that would take longer. dont wanna discourage you but thats the truth.Its a good substrate nonetheless


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

When we have encountered this problem with dust in the water, we add a big sponge filter. Just take it out and clean often. Before you know it your water is clear


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

You could always add the chemicals to clear the water. I hate doing it because it is hard on the fish, but it will clear it up in a matter of about half a day. Good luck!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

hum... time to pick up a large sponge filter 

I'm also considering adding a magnum 350 with the micron filter.. wonder if that would help?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just used Nutrafin Clear Fast, my fish are fine.


----------

